# Smartphone questions



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Hola!

If I buy an inexpensive Smartphone at Walmart (Tracfone prepaid) with a SIM card, will I be able to take it to Mexico and have the SIM changed out so I can make and receive calls in Mexico and use WhatsApp?

If I wait and buy a Smartphone in Mexico, I assume it will be set to Spanish language and not sure if that is changeable. Or will changing the SIM card in Mexico in a phone I buy in the US also change the language of the phone to Spanish? I do speak a little Spanish but am more comfortable with a phone that shows menus, etc. in English.

I know these are elementary questions, so please be gentle with me.  I don't actually have a Smartphone in the US (probably the only person NOT to have one...lol!) so my understanding of how all this works is pretty rudimentary. I do know that at least in Playa del Carmen, everyone used Whatsapp, and my little cheapie flip phone was a bit of a handicap, so I want to be better prepared this time around. Planning on a six-month stay in the Yucatan next winter.

Thanks much!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

EmilyTravels said:


> Hola!
> 
> If I buy an inexpensive Smartphone at Walmart (Tracfone prepaid) with a SIM card, will I be able to take it to Mexico and have the SIM changed out so I can make and receive calls in Mexico and use WhatsApp?
> 
> ...


If you buy an unlocked phone (one with no connection with any US phone carrier) and if it is a GSM phone (not a CDMA phone), you can buy a SIM anywhere in the world and use it. The language on the phone depends on settings in the phone, not on the SIM card. So you can set any smart phone to any supported language. I bought my current phone in the US and then inserted the SIM I have from my carrier in Mexico with no problem. I have also swapped out the SIM to use it in Guatemala and Germany with no problem. The language never changes with the SIM.

Just be careful to get a phone that is not locked to a particular carrier (like ATT, T-mobile, Verizon etc). In theory they can give you a code to unlock the phone but I have found it impossible to actually get a phone unlocked. Just buy one unlocked, probably that will mean with no SIM card.

GSM and CDMA are two different systems. They require different types of SIM cards. Mexico uses GSM. In the US some carriers are GSM and and some are CDMA (like Verizon I think). Some phones are capable of using either type of SIM card.


Edit: That probably means you don't want to buy a prepaid phone with a SIM. It will in all probability be locked to the carrier. You need just the phone with no SIM.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

We have Samsung Telcel smart phones and bought a Madrid phone number. The guy tried the SIM chips and they were locked to Telcel. He went into the menus and said come back in 1 hour and for $12 Euros each he will unlock them. He said when we put the Telcel chips back there will be no problem. My friend had a Canadian one ulocked once in Puerto Vallarta for $400 pesos 3 years ago. I have seen signs for doing as alow as $250 pesos. Tracphone is harder and so are AT&T etc. phones
because you have to get a code from them to unlock them - Telcel doesn't need this evidently.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> We have Samsung Telcel smart phones and bought a Madrid phone number. The guy tried the SIM chips and they were locked to Telcel. He went into the menus and said come back in 1 hour and for $12 Euros each he will unlock them. He said when we put the Telcel chips back there will be no problem. My friend had a Canadian one ulocked once in Puerto Vallarta for $400 pesos 3 years ago. I have seen signs for doing as alow as $250 pesos. Tracphone is harder and so are AT&T etc. phones
> because you have to get a code from them to unlock them - Telcel doesn't need this evidently.


I had a T-mobile phone once and asked them for unlock codes multiple times, maybe three. They always said they would email me the code and they never did. Since that experience, I never buy a phone from a phone company, always from the handset manufacturer without a SIM. You pay more for the phone upfront but without paying monthly to the phone company it is cheaper in the long run I think.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You can also wait and buy and unlocked cheap smartphone in Mexico – there are plenty of options.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Thank all! This is really helpful information, and I appreciate your explanations since I'm a newbie.  I do remember reading on a forum at some point that you can buy unlocked Smartphones on Ebay, so I may look there, keeping in mind that it needs to be GSM, not CDMA. I don't care at all about having a fancy iPhone and do not want to be locked into a contract or specific carrier here in the US, just want a basic phone that will work wherever I happen to be.

I did see that Walmart here in the US offers Tracfone "Bring your own phone" SIM cards that are compatible with GSM phones, so I could do something like that when I'm in the US if I wanted an upgrade from my flip phone -- and I do.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

You may want to purchase an unlocked gsm compat phone on Amazon - more options than big box stores.

I have an AT&T branded T-Mobile Windows phone that has been unlocked (easily through TMO) and I can use it anywhere.


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Stevenjb said:


> You may want to purchase an unlocked gsm compat phone on Amazon - more options than big box stores.
> 
> I have an AT&T branded T-Mobile Windows phone that has been unlocked (easily through TMO) and I can use it anywhere.


Thanks for the suggestion! I will look there as well as ebay. I tend to do most of my shopping online anyway.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

When I flew down to Mexico I had my iPhone with me and since my contract was up with AT&T I had them unlock my phone. I waked into one of the many phone shops (an OXXO works too) and bought a SIM card and air time. If you get the SIM card from a retail TelCel, AT&T Mexico they'll set it up for you if you bring your unlocked phone in. I know that in the US the carrier will unblock your phone after what I believe is 4 years of having it. I'm sure you could get a used cheap older phone unlocked to use in Mexico. There are also plenty of Android phone where you can easily change the language to English.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> You may want to purchase an unlocked gsm compat phone on Amazon - more options than big box stores.
> 
> I have an AT&T branded T-Mobile Windows phone that has been unlocked (easily through TMO) and I can use it anywhere.


I was going to suggest Amazon, the best options.

I got Movistar I'm paying about $12 USD a month ($240 pesos) have unlimited called to Mexico, US and Canada. 
2GB of data, with unlimited WhatsApp and FB.

Another option is use Google's project FI. You can get $150 off one of their entry level phones, that will give you a Google voice line if you don;t have one.

I used Project Fi with Whatsapp. I was quite happy with the service in Mexico but I was paying US prices (about $40 USD). I still have it but only pay about $25 now since I don't use the data. I keep the line for travels to the states. Since I have hangouts on my Mexican phone the US number rings on that one too. 

If you use this link we both get $20 off. 
https://g.co/fi/r/2954AC


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Thanks, Elpocho! Will look into these. 

Is Movistar a Mexican cell service? We had Telcel before, and I'm not familiar with Movistar, but I like that price.

I don't know the first thing about Google FI but will google it.  Ha!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

EmilyTravels said:


> Thanks, Elpocho! Will look into these.
> 
> Is Movistar a Mexican cell service? We had Telcel before, and I'm not familiar with Movistar, but I like that price.
> 
> I don't know the first thing about Google FI but will google it.  Ha!


Movistar is a competitor to Telcel.
Project Fi is owned by Google, they use Sprint and T-MOBILE towers in the US. The also use free Wi-Fi by creating encrypted tunnels. 
Price is $20 a month for the line plus data at $10 a GB. 
Same price in Mexico.
If you sign up an they had a good deal on the Moto X4, $150 off.

Plus they will Port your phone number to Google voice. My US number rings on my computer and my other phone with Google Hangouts.

I have the option to cancel it now.
I decided to keep it live. 




Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

ElPocho,

Is the data quality in Mexico as good with the Google Fi as with Movistar? On the Google Fi site, I see that I will only get 2G data in Chelem, but that may be the same as I would get with Telcel or Movistar. Not sure, since I haven't been there. I am not sure if 2G data is even usable. We normally have 4G here in the states with a Verizon Mifi Jetpack. At times when it's dropped down to 3G when traveling in more remote areas, it's not very pleasant. :confused2:

Also, does Whatsapp count against data usage, or is it considered text?

I'm definitely intrigued with Google Fi but trying to determine if it is worth the extra cost to me. If I decide to go forward with it, I will use the link you provided for the savings. Is there any expiration date? I am not going to do anything until closer to the time my current data card expires (three months).

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

And one more question (sorry). With Google Fi, I would only have a US phone number, is that correct? If that is the case, I can't imagine that many people in Mexico would want to call me, as it would be an international call for them. Is that why you have both Google Fi and the Movistar plans?

Thanks again!


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

Buy an unlocked phone (AT&T or T-Mobile compatible). Good phones sold in Mexico are expensive, and the inexpensive ones are very cheap Chinese junk, nearly unusable.

I've used both Telcel and AT&T Mexico. AT&T is cheaper, but Telcel has better coverage...for now.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dogtags said:


> Buy an unlocked phone (AT&T or T-Mobile compatible). Good phones sold in Mexico are expensive, and the inexpensive ones are very cheap Chinese junk, nearly unusable.
> 
> I've used both Telcel and AT&T Mexico. AT&T is cheaper, but Telcel has better coverage...for now.


 I use both. I have a plan with AT&T. It costs be about $200 mxn/month when paid once a year, unlimited free calling to all US, Canadian and Mexican numbers, and a couple of GB per month of data. Then if I am going to be in a small town for more than a short visit, I buy a Telcel chip for about $150 pesos. It comes with enough data and calls to last for the 25 days it is good for.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

So many good options. An additional one I like is parking (porting) a U.S. mobile number to Google Voice, in case access is needed to it later.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

EmilyTravels said:


> ElPocho,
> 
> Is the data quality in Mexico as good with the Google Fi as with Movistar? On the Google Fi site, I see that I will only get 2G data in Chelem, but that may be the same as I would get with Telcel or Movistar. Not sure, since I haven't been there. I am not sure if 2G data is even usable. We normally have 4G here in the states with a Verizon Mifi Jetpack. At times when it's dropped down to 3G when traveling in more remote areas, it's not very pleasant. :confused2:
> 
> ...


Sorry i missed this, would of responded sooner. My bad.

Everybody uses Tecel towers. So Movistar and Project Fi get seconds.

I got a Mexican line because it made sense. 
1- i get unlimited calls to the USA, which means if I dial no long distance
2-it only costs $13 USD a month, data for project Fi is $10 a GB
3- i have a local number

I found that everybody has WhatsApp here, so the US number was not that much of an issue.

I don't know about the 2g. My data service was always good.
I used my Fi phone in Sisal without issues.
Plus the Fi phone uses wifi if you have it. I also purchased wifi for the house i was staying at.

I don't know if the thing expires, i can generate another one for you.

With project fi they will give you additional SIM cards, no phone service just data. The charge CV for the data.

The problem is you need to buy one of thier phones. 
I bought an extra phone because the price was good.




Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> So many good options. An additional one I like is parking (porting) a U.S. mobile number to Google Voice, in case access is needed to it later.


Project Fi automatically ports your number to both your sim and Google voice account.



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I use both. I have a plan with AT&T. It costs be about $200 mxn/month when paid once a year, unlimited free calling to all US, Canadian and Mexican numbers, and a couple of GB per month of data. Then if I am going to be in a small town for more than a short visit, I buy a Telcel chip for about $150 pesos. It comes with enough data and calls to last for the 25 days it is good for.


I need to look into that, i hate having to go in to pay once a month

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Project Fi automatically ports your number to both your sim and Google voice account.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Took a peek at Fi plans - not that cheap. I have seen similar plans with other U.S. carriers for less for total cell service - no Wi-Fi needed. And porting a U.S. number to GV is a one time fee of $20.

Fi reminds me of another cell phone service provider that relied on Wi-Fi for service with cell as a backup. Using a propriety phone app. Can't recall the name of the service.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> Took a peek at Fi plans - not that cheap. I have seen similar plans with other U.S. carriers for less for total cell service - no Wi-Fi needed. And porting a U.S. number to GV is a one time fee of $20.


How about charges for data when roaming abroad?
I haven't compared.
When i got Fi three years ago they had the same price for data abroad as the US.

Anyway I like my Mexican plan. Just keeping the Google line for when i go to the states..





Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Thanks everyone! :clap2:

I have learned a lot since I asked this question, from this and from a mobile phone forum and think I know what I am going to do. Glad I started looking into this before getting to Mexico (Nov. 1), as there is a lot to learn and consider.

I have decided against Google Fi, as I don't want to pay that much monthly considering my expected usage. I am going to port my current mobile number to Google Voice & use Hangouts to receive texts and the occasional message to that number. I get very few phone calls as it is. 

I'm going to buy an unlocked dual-Sim phone (Motorola Moto G5) and a Tracfone SIM in the US to use when I am in the US visiting. In Mexico, I'll buy a Telcel SIM and top up monthly or as needed, which is fine. If I need AT&T as well I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. The place we are renting already has wifi installed, so I'll still use that for most of my communication needs (email, Facebook, etc.), but I'll have the option of using Google Hangouts or my Mexican phone plan for the occasional outgoing call to the US.

Much appreciated, all! I am sure I'll continue to learn more as I go along, but this has been an excellent education. :clap2:


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

How much does TracFone cost? 
You have me thinking about getting rid of my Fi subscription. It has always been part of the plan.

I still get to keep my USA number since it's already on voice.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

ElPocho said:


> How much does TracFone cost?


The SIM kit is only a buck, but then you have to buy airtime. A one-month card is $15, and they go up from there for longer periods of time. You should be able to see most of the options on the Walmart website, just search for Tracfone. I believe Target also carries them. I have never paid more than $100/year for my dumb phone, but I am sure the packages for Smartphones are a little higher. Still, it's a pretty inexpensive option.


----------

